# Dominant puppy in litter?



## knight_spa (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi all, I’ve been reading lots of posts in this forum and it has been so helpful.
We are picking up our puppy this weekend. We are last pick for a male and I am a little concerned about one thing.
The breeder mentioned that one of the males is more dominant than the others. In a video of the puppies at 6 weeks, I could tell that particular puppy was definitely more active and play biting, getting on top of his litter mates, etc and also the first to come to the breeder when he put his hand in the pen.
If I had a choice, I would choose one of the other males that seem more laid back and calm. However, I am concerned that we might end up with this more dominant puppy. We have a young daughter and to be completely honest I’m not sure I feel completely confident in handling a dominant male if this is true personality.
I was wondering if any of you have experienced getting the more “dominant” puppy of a litter and did this mean that the puppy grew to require more training, more of a strict hand, etc? Or is this not necessarily the case?

thanks so much for any input!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

They still change quite a bit at that young age. Best to look for a resilient stable pup. Take an expert with you if you are in doubt. What does your breeder say?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Dominance is an adjective in some pups and more rarely a genetic trait in others. What is the nature of this breeding in terms of bloodlines? True genetically dominant dogs are rare. If you end up with a pup that tends to test you more but is not genetically dominant, normal, correct raising of the pup should be fine but that is easier said than done based on the person/family raising the pup.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dominance is fluid.
Pick a confident pup, not one that is needy, nor one that is too aloof.
The breeder, if it’s a good one, can help you pick the right one for what you need in a GSD.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If you have last pick, let me put your mind at ease; you'll never get the dominant male because most buyers want what they see as the confident, outgoing, smart, energetic pup and it will be picked first or second. The last thing I want is the shy, reserved, smallish one getting picked on.

I'd take that boy in a heartbeat and I'll bet you dollars to dog nuts that he's picked early.

I picked a female 3 dogs ago for, among other things, exactly that reason; she was taking it to her bigger brother. Turned into a great dog and I miss her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

To illustrate how pups can change: about 20 years ago I raised a litter for the shelter and was to keep a pup. She had 10 and one I instantly loved. He was gutsy, followed my male dog on his rounds at 7 weeks and was quite strong on his sibs. I decided not to keep him as I was worried that he would clash with my confident male dog so I kept a soft male. The puppy of my choice turned out to be a confident, mellow dog while the one I kept was always insecure and nervous despite socialization and training and he adored me. To this day I know that I should have followed my heart and keep the pup that I loved from day 1.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

I received the mellow laid back pup of the litter. 5 girls one male. I got the male. Watched him on video cam for 7 weeks. 4 months later he is the Alpha in my house. Will not back down from my Alpha girl. I actually wanted more of an Alpha personality anyhow so I am thrilled.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Ask the breeder which one you are getting. Don’t try to second guess. Ask if you would be better off waiting for the next litter. If you still aren’t sure, talk to a trainer before you pick up the dog.


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Dominance is fluid.
> Pick a confident pup, not one that is needy, nor one that is too aloof.
> The breeder, if it’s a good one, can help you pick the right one for what you need in a GSD.


I get the concerns on a needy puppy. What does a puppy that is too aloof signify? personally I am looking for a GSD that is aloof with strangers (but social), but I gather from your post that this might not be related to the puppy showing aloofness early?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You want one that wants to engage with you, not the one that shows no interest in people.
Meaning, one that is interested in you and looks at you, not the one that blows by you to go sniff everything. And not the one that whines and wants to hide in your jacket.


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

I see, so what's the best way to tell if a puppy has the natural desirable aloof to stranger trait that some like as opposed to an aloof puppy that shows no interest in people? I know some people want their dogs to be very social, but while it is obviously important for a GSD to be socialized and social to a degree, I don't want one that is in love with everyone and has more of a golden retriever personality either? Or is this something the breeder should be able to determine for us.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You can only see so much at 8 weeks 🙂 Every puppy is different.
Look at the parents, talk to the breeder. If it is a good breeder they can steer you toward what you want, because he or she knows the lines.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sambazon said:


> I see, so what's the best way to tell if a puppy has the natural desirable aloof to stranger trait that some like as opposed to an aloof puppy that shows no interest in people? I know some people want their dogs to be very social, but while it is obviously important for a GSD to be socialized and social to a degree, I don't want one that is in love with everyone and has more of a golden retriever personality either? Or is this something the breeder should be able to determine for us.


A good breeder who knows their bloodlines can easily tell what pups will be more independent versus social. Many breeders are breeding for an overly social dog. Therefore, find a breeder that breeds the type of dog you are looking for and someone you can trust to select the correct puppy.

Here is a good example of an aloof and very confident male. Watch how he is interacting with the strange men @ 0:45 on timer:






Most breeders have their own way of determining their pups personalities. However, here is a basic guideline that will give you some idea:



https://www.searchdogs.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Volhard-Puppy-Aptitude-Test.pdf


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a male pup that is extremely bold and confident. This the 5th generation of my breeding on both sides, linebred on my own foundation female and her daughter. Pup is strong, not extremely aloof - but curious and bold. Super good with me as far as attention and friendliness....cuddler with me! The buyer that I had earmarked this puppy for wanted a strong working prospect male puppy. He had had a DDR dog that was a nervy, timid dog and we had been talking since that dog was young. He finally had rehomed the DDR dog in a very suitable situation for it (with a littermate on a large acreage). So he was a perfect placement for this puppy. At puppy pickup, the pup was fine, behaved exactly as I would want him to behave. Another pup (waiting to be shipped because of weather) is a less dominant, more social pup, but paid more attention to the guy who was sitting on the floor waiting for attention...the bold pup was exploring, playing with other people. Wow! Nice nice puppy! Working prospect for sure, tugs - food drive....But bottom line, the pup did not "like" him enough....and he left without the puppy. Sometimes people think they know what they want and really are mixed up about how a puppy behaves and will grow up. TRUST THE BREEDER!!!!


Lee


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

Jen84 said:


> A good breeder who knows their bloodlines can easily tell what pups will be more independent versus social. Many breeders are breeding for an overly social dog. Therefore, find a breeder that breeds the type of dog you are looking for and someone you can trust to select the correct puppy.
> 
> Here is a good example of an aloof and very confident male. Watch how he is interacting with the strange men @ 0:45 on timer:
> 
> ...


That's exactly the type of dog I would want lol but younger


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> I have a male pup that is extremely bold and confident. This the 5th generation of my breeding on both sides, linebred on my own foundation female and her daughter. Pup is strong, not extremely aloof - but curious and bold. Super good with me as far as attention and friendliness....cuddler with me! The buyer that I had earmarked this puppy for wanted a strong working prospect male puppy. He had had a DDR dog that was a nervy, timid dog and we had been talking since that dog was young. He finally had rehomed the DDR dog in a very suitable situation for it (with a littermate on a large acreage). So he was a perfect placement for this puppy. At puppy pickup, the pup was fine, behaved exactly as I would want him to behave. Another pup (waiting to be shipped because of weather) is a less dominant, more social pup, but paid more attention to the guy who was sitting on the floor waiting for attention...the bold pup was exploring, playing with other people. Wow! Nice nice puppy! Working prospect for sure, tugs - food drive....But bottom line, the pup did not "like" him enough....and he left without the puppy. Sometimes people think they know what they want and really are mixed up about how a puppy behaves and will grow up. TRUST THE BREEDER!!!!
> 
> 
> Lee


How old is your male puppy? Do you have a website where I can see the parents etc?


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sambazon said:


> That's exactly the type of dog I would want lol but younger


If this is the case, regarding Gero, hopefully you're prepared to handle a dominant and handler aggressive dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jen84 said:


> If this is the case, regarding Gero, hopefully you're prepared to handle a dominant and handler aggressive dog.


Yeah, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Sambazon (Dec 24, 2020)

ha ha fair enough. Just meant about the aloof to strangers part, I don't think anyone wants a dominant and handler aggressive dog


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Also when visiting the pups, make sure they are awake enough to show their personalities. When I first came upon my Whippet pup in the litter, I thought he was slow and uninterested in me. Until.... He was fully awake and all over us, bold and sweet. He turned out to be the best teacher dog, fast and feisty racer and best pet in the house.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup.
When we went to visit, the breeder told us that he had had them penned until we arrived so they wouldn’t be tired when we came to see them. Rolf upper right 🥰


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Yup.
> When we went to visit, the breeder told us that he had had them penned until we arrived so they wouldn’t be tired when we came to see them. Rolf upper right 🥰
> View attachment 569647
> View attachment 569647


NO, NO, NO, I am not going to get a puppy!!!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’d be very surprised if you ended up with a handler aggressive dog from Lee. It’s something that goes against what she looks for.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bearshandler said:


> I’d be very surprised if you ended up with a handler aggressive dog from Lee. It’s something that goes against what she looks for.



HUH???? where did that come from???? and true - I avoid dogs whose pedigrees have handler aggression like the plague


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> HUH???? where did that come from???? and true - I avoid dogs whose pedigrees have handler aggression like the plague


They were asking how to reach you



Sambazon said:


> How old is your male puppy? Do you have a website where I can see the parents etc?


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Definitely would trust the breeder but trust your own gut too. It’s better to leave without a puppy than reluctantly get the puppy because of the breeders reputation and later ask yourself ‘why didn’t I listen to my intuition’. A puppy may be super nice but not for you, his potential would be wasted on you if you two don’t click. Sometimes breeders forget about the other part of the equation, the future owner, and a terrible mismatch happens 

About a puppy selection, my only requirement is no fear or shyness of any kind, some drive would be good, everything else doesn’t really matter that much. Independence in a puppy is good, I like it.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

There is a sweet spot for most handlers. A certain amount of hardness, biddability, aloofness, goofy, forward, drive, energy. Finding out what you actually like in a dog is often harder than finding the dog itself.


----------

